

How Robber Barons Hijacked the Victorian Internet - mhansen
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2009/12/how-the-robber-barons-hijacked-the-victorian-internet.ars

======
mhansen
Sorry, duplicate: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=972236>

